
Show HN: KITR – a customizable UI kit that exports your components to code - danielskogly
http://kitr.io/
======
danielskogly
Hey! OP here. We are creating KITR because we are tired of writing the same UI
components time and again for different projects with minute variations.

Our intention is to create a library of solid and modern UI components that
you can customize before exporting and including them in your projects.

While we at the moment support export to HTML and CSS, we plan to support
exporting the CSS to SCSS, and the HTML - and potential JS - to
react/angular/vue components. Which components would you like to see?

